# Juno Beach Report/Pix Dec 27-Jan 7 2008



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

* Juno Beach Report/Pix Dec 27-Jan 7 2008 *


* December 27th *

We had a late flight down. I arrived at my condo around 8 and called my buddy Howard to go fishing. Howard, Pat Miletich, and I had planned to fish this night, but Pat had to go to a fight. I got my rods together, and then Howard came and picked me up. We hit the beach and threw out some shark baits. Howard had a bump on his rod. That was all the action we had that night, it was dead!


* December 28th *

I woke up early in the morning and headed down to the beach with Howard. I threw out both my shark rod and my bait rod with some squid. Nothing happened all morning. I then packed things up and headed to my Cuda Hole to try my luck there. I casted there for about 2 hours. I had lot of followers, but no takers. I then had to pack things up. My families were all going to the Florida Panther’s hockey game. It was an upsetting game, Florida lost 5-2 and let three 3 goals in on the first 3 shots in the 1st period. It was a disappointing day.


* December 29th *

I woke up early again and headed to the beach with Howard. We both threw out shark baits, nothing hit them. I fish a little while longer at the beach and then tried my luck at my Cuda hole. I had a few follows and a few hits, but no solid hook-ups. That night I went with my dad, brother, and some buddies to go see UFC 79 at a sports bar. I was shocked to see Liddell beat Silva and was amazed on how GSP dominated Hughes. 


* December 30th *

I hit the beach early in the morning and threw out both a shark rod and some squid on my bait rod. I saw a school of jacks headed my way and my luck finally change. My bait rod went off and I started battling the fish. It was fighting pretty hard, so I was sure that it was a fairly large jack. After a couple minutes I landed the fish.

* Pictures: *



















I then cut up the Jack and threw out a piece on my shark rod. Nothing hit it. After a while I gave up at the beach and decided to try the intercoastal for some Cudas. I had no luck there. I then went back to the beach and tried there, and nothing. That night Howard and I hit the beach to try again for sharks. We fished for about 3 hours and didn’t have one run. The fishing was just lousy! 


* December 31st *

I woke up early again and headed to the beach with Howard. We both threw out shark baits, nothing hit them. I fish a little while longer at the beach and then met up with Pete (reelemin). We hit the beach and started rigging up. I threw out my bait rod and caught a runner quickly. I gave it to Pete and he threw it out on his live-lining set-up. Pete live-lined for a while, but had no luck. The sharks just weren’t around. Around 4 we called it a day and headed home. 

* January 1st *

I woke up in the morning and head to the beach. The BT Challenge had started. I caught some Runners and threw them out on my shark rod. Later that day I saw a nice shark swim by the beach. I tried throwing a bait in front of him, but it took off. I knew that tonight there would be some sharks biting. I then headed to the intercoastal to go fishing with Pat. We had a few hits, but no solid hook-ups. The Cudas must have became smarter while I was gone lol. Pat and I then decided to try our luck at the inlet. We didn’t have one follow there. That night Howard, Pat, and I headed to the beach to try our luck. While we were talking my rod went off and I had a run. I grabbed the rod, the shark jumped out of the water and spit the bait, and then shark was off. We continued to fish for several hours. Howard’s rod started bouncing, you could see the shark in the light eating the bait, and the shark then jumped out of the water and charged the beach. When the shark came close to the beach it spit the bait. When Pat saw the shark jumped he immediately started asking what gear he needs to go shark fishing. This was the last day Pat could fish; he had to go away with his family the next day. Howard and I both went 0-1 that night for the tourney. 

Here’s a picture of Pat and I:










* January 2nd *

I hit the beach early in the morning. The surf was high. I threw out some squid on my bait rod and caught 2 runners within 5 minutes. I tired live-lining one of the runners out, but just couldn’t get him past the breakers. I then threw out some more squid and caught a nice Bluefish.

* Picture: *










I then saw schools of jacks, mullet, macks, and many other fish swimming by. I was too stupid to throw a lure, so I kept my bait rod in and caught a few more runners. I saw this huge school of jacks swim by, it was probably the diameter of a football field, there were millions of them. And in the middle of the schools you saw sharks jumping out of the water and grabbing the jacks. I got so excited. I threw out a hunk of bluefish on my shark rod and started casting lures on my bait rod. I caught a few more Runners. Later that day I met with my buddy Paul and we tried casting for Jacks. We threw lures for about an hour and then called it quits. At night we headed down to the beach and threw out some baits for sharks. It was very cold out. I had a bump on my rod. I quickly re-baited and then out again. 5 minutes later the rod goes off hard. I fought the shark for about 20 minutes before I landed her. She was fairly large, around 6’5 and probably weighed around 150lbs. 

* Picture: *










We released her and then threw out some more baits. We didn’t have anymore action.


* January 3rd *

Paul and I hit the beach early in the morning. I caught a catfish and a small Jack on my bait rod. 

* Picture: *










Paul tried live-lining the Jack, but couldn’t get him pass the breakers. I caught 3 more catfish, but they were too small to keep, so I let them go. Paul left around 12. I decided to pack it up and leave too, it was just too cold out and there weren’t many fish around. I tried shark fishing that night, but had no luck.


* January 4th *

I had my buddy Jeff come down from Lakeland. We fished in the morning and caught a decent amount of Bluefish and two Jacks. 

* Picture: *










It rained for a bit, but after it stopped we saw this amazing rainbow:










We then walked down the beach and tried a different spot. I met Howard down there and we started throwing out spoons. We were catching Jacks on every cast. We filled up a 5 gallon bucket of jacks, and then started letting the ones we caught after that go. I forgot to take a picture of the jacks in the bucket, too busy casting lol. I then tried throwing out a shark bait, but the current was too strong. The bait would be on the beach in 5 minutes. Once it got dark Jeff and I threw out some hunks of jacks on our shark rods to try our luck. The current was still too strong.


* January 5th *

I woke up the next morning and headed to the beach. I saw some pompano guys hauling pomps in every cast. I tried squid, but had no luck. I then walked down the beach and met my buddy Glick, who had been down at the beach since sunrise and caught like 10 Jacks. I started throwing a spoon and I caught 2 Jacks. I took of one them and rigged him up for live-lining. The waves were big again today and I had trouble getting the Jack past the breakers. I then threw out a hunk of jack on my shark rod and continued casting my spoon. Howard had his sandflea rake with him, so I went to work scooping sand fleas. I caught a whole bag of them. I threw out some sand fleas on my bait rod and ended catching 2. Are these permits or pompano? My buddy Howard told me they were permits, but I’m not sure.

* Pictures: *



















That night Howard and I went out shark fishing. I had 4 runs and all 4 sharks dropped the bait. I was very frustrated about the whole deal. I went 0-4 that night for the tournament. 


* January 6th *

My buddy Jeff came back down today. We hit the beach and threw out some shark baits. We saw the spinners jumping everywhere. They were jumping about 150yds from the beach. Jeff and I decided to pack up our things and head back to get my 9/0, my Alutecnos, and the kayak. We went back to the beach and yakked a really bloody piece of jack on my Alutecnos and a bloody piece of bluefish on the 9/0. We had no hits. We fished the entire day there and didn’t have one run. That night we went shark fishing. Jeff had one run and lost it. Then I had a run and it dropped the bait. We fished for 4 hours and didn’t have another run after that. It just seemed like the sharks didn’t want to bite. I knew they were out there, I saw a few jump before it got dark and saw like 30 jump throughout the day. 


* January 7th *

I woke up late today. My buddy Byron and I headed to the beach and met Howard, who had already caught one shark. I was very upset with myself when I heard this, I really wish I would have woken up 2 hours earlier. Byron and I threw out shark baits and casted lures, but had no luck. I packed things up around 11:30 and headed home. My flight left that night at 7:30.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

looks like alot of fun. great report and great pics, and awesome shark


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What a great post man! Now that's a nice week of fishing! Doesn't get much better. Congrats!:fishing:


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

They look like pompano.Pomps have a more rounded shape on the back.The fork on the tail of a pomp is wider then the permit but you are hiding the fork in both pictures.
I hope to be down that way in a couple days.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

BentHook said:


> They look like pompano.Pomps have a more rounded shape on the back.The fork on the tail of a pomp is wider then the permit but you are hiding the fork in both pictures.
> I hope to be down that way in a couple days.


i wanna say pompano too, but they just dont have any color to them at all. the fins and the back and everything are straight silver. all of the pomps i catch have a little bit of a green shade in the back and a bit of yellow in the fins, but i dont know if that is just the water i fish in or what


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

dont permits look like pomp's minus the yellow?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

great report & pics... i think they are permit


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

That Pat is a Great fighter....
He is like a jack...
Great Post. 
When are you moving down to FL? You should...


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

VICIII said:


> That Pat is a Great fighter....
> He is like a jack...
> Great Post.
> When are you moving down to FL? You should...



Hopefully soon lol


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice pics and thoothy there. There must be pups soon, that stomach is mighty swollen on the sides like there's pups in the oven.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Pics are awesome. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup, Pomps...They lose thier yellow when they get in that clean S.Fl water.

Nice Spinner...I say Spinner but the hat is covering the dorsal, looks like a spinner though.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

barty b said:


> Yup, Pomps...They lose thier yellow when they get in that clean S.Fl water.
> 
> Nice Spinner...I say Spinner but the hat is covering the dorsal, looks like a spinner though.


It's a Blacktip, the hat is covering the dorsal fin for the tournament.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah it looked to beefy for a spinner, nice shark, i like taking them from the yak though, scares the piss out of ya


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

> hat is covering the dorsal fin for the tournament


Ah the old SST. Man I've followed that thing for a while. As a shorebound/yak sharker it's one cool competition they run.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Actually, The Tourny BTH is referring t is the one he put on, The Blacktip challenge. The SST isn't til later in the year. I wanted to participate but just didn't have the time to make the trips down south tho make it worth while.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NICE post BTH...That's gettin' 'er done!


----------



## Amphib (Jan 8, 2008)

Awsome Pics. Looks like you had a Great time.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Great report and pics!!! Id say they are pompano, sometimes the yellow or green color comes when pomps get excited... also they tend to turn a little more yellow or green after being caught and kept on ice ..


----------

